# Lyme Disease research



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Greetings all. I am in the process of doing a lot of putting together of research of Lyme disease and its after effects for a personal reason. A focus on confusion / concentration issues is what I am looking for.

My research is coming across some good stuff, but the studies are hard to find. Some are behind walls that require subscriptions. I know we have some MD's on here that might be able to get me some pdf's.

A big one that I found was an old post on another forum:



> http://www.lymeneteurope.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=46
> 
> Lyme Encephalopathy: Impact on Quality of Life
> 
> ...


However I cannot locate the actual study with the refrences. The text of the study is very insightful and deals with exactly what I need. The foundation appears to be unlisted and not getting much info so far.

I know a good amount of us on here have Lyme and may be able to help, or even offer tips. My pm is open for more confidential matters.

Thanks all


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My wife has had chronic Lyme disease for many years. She is in a period of remission for the past year or so but has been through all treatments available including a six month stint on intravenous antibiotics. She has been to almost every Lyme disease doctor in the states. I attended the Lyme disease conference in Florida last year and am attending the conference in philly this year. There is so much info I couldn't even begin to type it all here but would love to help in any way I can. Feel free to pm me and we can set up a way to get you the information you need.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you. PM sent


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Jim1590 said:


> Greetings all. I am in the process of doing a lot of putting together of research of Lyme disease and its after effects for a personal reason. A focus on confusion / concentration issues is what I am looking for. Thanks all


Stephen H Buhner has written several excellent books on herbal medicine, very well received among herbalists. I have two&#8230;
1) Herbal Antibiotics Natural alternatives for treating drug-resistant bacteria. 2nd edition, published 2012
2) Herbal Antivirals Natural remedies for emerging & resistant viral infections.

Both books are very technical with dozens of pages in the back listing referenced books, journals, technical publications and studies.

He has another book that was released in 2013&#8230; It was also well received by clinical herbalists around the country. These plants work for many of the symptoms of lyme and treatment of the illness.

Healing Lyme Disease Coinfections: Complementary and Holistic Treatments for Bartonella and Mycoplasma

https://www.amazon.com/Stephen-Harrod-Buhner/e/B000APJOG6

I haven't purchased this book. I've seen parts of a revised edition, not sure when it's coming out. Although I don't have lyme but I have another illness with symptoms affecting&#8230; "confusion / concentration issues"

There are plants that help me for these issues. Lion's Mane tincture is very good for mental acuity and focus. Another tincture I take comes from the desert southwest. A herbalist friend in New Mexico makes it, a mixture of 4 plants. It's very good for mental clarity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Funny, I just ran a google search on Lion's Mane tincture... The first site that came up said this....

_LION'S MANE
(Hericium erinaceus)
extracted by tincture in food grade alcohol
Plant Description/History: Lion's Mane (Hericium erinaceus), not to be confused with other species of Hericium, is an edible and medicinal mushroom in the tooth fungus group also referred to as Bearded Tooth Mushroom, Hedgehog Mushroom, Bearded Hedgehog Mushroom, Pom Pom Mushroom, or Bearded Tooth Fungus. Lion's Mane has been used traditionally in China and Japan for hundreds of years, and also known there as Bear's Head or Monkey's Head. Commonly prescribed for stomach ailments and for cancer prevention, this mushroom was once reserved only for the palates of the royal families. Currently, you may find this mushroom in Chinese vegetarian cuisine, used to replace pork or lamb.

Constituents:
Some of the compounds found in Lion's Mane mushroom (Hericium erinaceus) that are rendered in the fresh tincture include hericenones A-H, cyclic dipeptides, indole alkaloids, pyrimidines, flavones, anthraquinones, amino acid derivatives, and phenolic compounds.

Research:
In traditional Chinese medicine this mushroom has long been considered a medicinal mushroom and a study on rats in 2005 showed that some compounds in the mushroom, like threitol, D-arabinitol, and palmitic acid may have antioxidant effects, may regulate blood lipid levels and reduce blood glucose levels. Ying (1987) reports that pills of this mushroom are used in the treatment of gastric and esophageal carcinoma. Scientists have investigated this mushroom for possible anti-dementia compounds. Primary research has demonstrated that it stimulated animal nerve cells, stimulated nerve growth factor in an in vitro experiment with human astrocytoma cells and stimulated myelination in another study. A double-blind, parallel-group, placebo-controlled trial showed improved cognitive ability.

Recently a group of Japanese researchers have patented an extraction process which isolates a NGSF (Nerve Growth Stimulant Factor). They found a compound in Hericium erinaceus which causes brain neurons to regrow, a feat of great significance in potentially helping senility, repairing neurological degradation, increasing intelligence and improving reflexes. Studies also confirm many of its traditional uses, supporting the digestive system, and acting as a tonic for the nervous system.

In 2015 a study was published by Chinese researchers that reported Hericium erinaceus can offer pain relief in diabetic neuropathic pain, as studied in diabetic laboratory rats.

Indications: Used to aid in digestion, stimulate nerve growth factor (NGF) in the central and peripheral nervous system,repair neurological degradation from senility, improve cognitive function and memory loss, and improve reflexes.

Dosage:
Stimulate Nerve Cell Growth - 1 teaspoon twice a day in a small amount of water. 
Lyme Disease - For application in the case of Lyme Disease, Stephen Buhner recommends 1/2 tsp. 3 x daily taken in a small amount of water. There is much to know about how Lion's Mane is used for treating spirochaete bacteria in the brain caused by Lyme Disease. Lion's Mane can pass through the blood brain barrier, unlike Teasel, thus releasing spirochaetes into the blood stream to eradicate the bacteria. This calls up a bulk of work for the immune system, therefore, it is recommended that a regiment for immune system support be implemented as part of an overall treatment plan.

Warnings: Do not use if you are allergic to mushrooms or derivatives of fungi. According to Dr. Andrew Weil, MD, Lion's Mane mushroom is a nontoxic medicinal (and culinary) and completely safe for women who are breastfeeding. If you are using Lion's Mane for the treatment of Lyme Disease, what is known as the Herx Reaction may cause a notable amount of discomfort from the spirochaete bacteria release.
_


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Cotton, thanks for the info.

I will be researching this with my wife asap.

CrackbottomLouis, have not forgotten about you and your wife, we had family come in and have been mad busy with the kids and everything. Also switching her to a new primary who will hopefully be more responsive.


----------

